# They aren’t quite ready for prime time are they



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

well, with the electrical componants mostly made in china....what could one expect?


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

God Help Us All


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

yep, be careful backing your boat into the water. get in too deep and you might short out, and yes....god help us all


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

could be a solar panel or portable windmill charging the car batt instead of that smoke-belching-global-warming-climate-changing-chinese-pos gasoline fired genny?


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

Ol' Whiskers said:


> could be a solar panel or portable windmill charging the car batt instead of that smoke-belching-global-warming-climate-changing-chinese-pos gasoline fired genny?


Maybe they should mount a windmill on the roof, charge your batteries while you drive!


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

night vision said:


> Maybe they should mount a windmill on the roof, charge your batteries while you drive!


Kills to many birds, not possible!!


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Electric cars a feel good thing for tree huggers.You still have to build them in a factory that uses electricity,your range is limited,you can't tow a boat or trailer across country.You have to have steel mills for,the metal,aluminum plants for aluminum,plants running for,glass,wiring, batteries,etc.All the factories pollute and the batteries are real bad for the environment.What exactly are the good points? Batteries are made from rare metals,there expensive,are there enough charging stations? Good for a family of 4 or more?Battery replacement depending on type,6-20,000 dollars.Most have an 8year 100k warranty.The average car onthe road today is 12.1 years.


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

Everyone overlooks the most simple and important aspect...you plug your car in and charge it...the elctricity comes from a coal burning powerplant...maybe nuclear...or in the southwest a river running dry...but yeah fossil fuel free....Im an environmentalist too, but cmon.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Steelheader88 said:


> Everyone overlooks the most simple and important aspect...you plug your car in and charge it...the elctricity comes from a coal burning powerplant...maybe nuclear...or in the southwest a river running dry...but yeah fossil fuel free....Im an environmentalist too, but cmon.


It kills me. I'm having to explain to my kids on a daily about pros and cons on this subject after school. There only being told the pros.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

snagless-1 said:


> Electric cars a feel good thing for tree huggers.You still have to build them in a factory that uses electricity,your range is limited,you can't tow a boat or trailer across country.You have to have steel mills for,the metal,aluminum plants for aluminum,plants running for,glass,wiring, batteries,etc.All the factories pollute and the batteries are real bad for the environment.What exactly are the good points? Batteries are made from rare metals,there expensive,are there enough charging stations? Good for a family of 4 or more?Battery replacement depending on type,6-20,000 dollars.Most have an 8year 100k warranty.The average car onthe road today is 12.1 years.


Exactly… Electric cars are only a temporary Band-Aid… And the bottom line is there are infinitely more fossil fuels available Rather than lithium...Electric cars are in novel idea but it is nowhere near a long-term solution


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

A lot of shortsightedness here......

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

It's a personal choice, if you want one and it fits your needs get one and use it. Don't look diwn your nose at me for having a V8. Same rule applies to almost every aspect in life. Still a free country the last time I checked.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

tomb said:


> A lot of shortsightedness here......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I'll kick the hornets nest....please enlighten us Tomb....what that has been posted already is "short sighted" in your opinion?


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

Nothing new.





First Electric Car Invented - History


The first electric car invented is discussed including Robert Anderson and Thomas Davenport. and others who used and improved the vehicle throughout history.



www.automostory.com


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Just look at replacing the battery costs, and the old ones are not recyclable 
The older the electric car the worse ingredients within the battery also
Nickle cadmium or something like that
Hazardous waste


----------



## landin hawgs (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah and the resale value is horrible on electric cars! People think they are saving the environment but in reality they are hurting it by using coal generated electricity, the batteries manufacturing is horrible on the environment and the batteries when used up are toxic garbage. People buy into the belief that they are saving money on gas and helping the environment, what a joke!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

landin hawgs said:


> Yeah and the resale value is horrible on electric cars! People think they are saving the environment but in reality they are hurting it by using coal generated electricity, the batteries manufacturing is horrible on the environment and the batteries when used up are toxic garbage. People buy into the belief that they are saving money on gas and helping the environment, what a joke!


Here's an idea....
Maybe we should finish the Keystone pipeline so in years to come we can store the millions of toxic waste batteries in the pipeline.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Ya'll were probably saying the same types of things when Mr. Ford introduced the Model A. 🤣🤣


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Let me envision this open minded , electric cars, electric trucks, electric 18 wheelers, electric air craft? 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

All being engineered while the countries current leaders plan over 1000 stops throughout the country pushing this new technology. How are they planning to travel to those 1000 destinations? Fossil fueled powered transportation.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Many electric car proponents believe that electricity just comes out of the wall like magic. You just plug the car into the wall and it charges with magically produced electricity.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

BFG said:


> I'll kick the hornets nest....please enlighten us Tomb....what that has been posted already is "short sighted" in your opinion?


This is stepping stone tech to a better future. 
Sure, lots of kinks to work out.
Eventually will lead to something better. 

Stars-n-stripers gets it.

"Ya'll were probably saying the same types of things when Mr. Ford introduced the Model A. "


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

It’s an agenda to make some people rich while the bulk of us pay the price.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

ive been thinking, when we have a real cold winter triple a is swamped with calls of dead batteries in conventional cars and trucks, so what happens when the temperature falls to around zero and factor in wind chill....then what?


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Wait til they push for all electric boats lol. We bitch about replacing a $150 trolling battery every couple years, how about $5k in batteries.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Saugeyefisher said:


> It kills me. I'm having to explain to my kids on a daily about pros and cons on this subject after school. There only being told the pros.


If they're old enough to comprehend it, show them the movie 'Planet of the Humans'. Its a good watch, done by an environmentalist, that shows a lot of the downsides and impossible hurdles to green energy that are always ignored by those that promote it.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I Fish said:


> If they're old enough to comprehend it, show them the movie 'Planet of the Humans'. Its a good watch, done by an environmentalist, that shows a lot of the downsides and impossible hurdles to green energy that are always ignored by those that promote it.


Maybe my daughter,but my boy has a couple years... And don't get me wrong. I'm not forcing one side of the argument down there throat. Or only what I might believe. 
I just inform them as well as I can of both sides of any argument/debate.
One day soon they will be knowledgeable enough to make there own decision. And I want them to look at things with a unbiased and open mind. 
Thanks for the referral.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Looks fake to me 🤷🏻‍♂️ why's the picture so grainy and looks Pakistani busses or something in the back. This picture more than a little off 😆


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

THAT PICTURE IS JUST FUNNY and btw why would I purchase an obvious loser? Maybe some people have more $$$'s than brains like the numbskull in the picture wearing the berka but I don't. As soon as the auto mnfctrs can produce a vehicle competitive in every aspect such as initial cost, range, reliability, maintenance cost, over a minimum of 5 years I'll buy, but, until then nope nadda. The Green New Deal is more brown than green on the middle-class' $


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Did anyone see GM invested 150mil in electric boat motor company?

The new push!


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Every one is crying about globle warming. Kind of blaming it on th'e autos. I, remember when there was more public transportation. I, remember street car tracks, al over in differnt city's. If you look into histroy, you will see the auto companys put a lot of pressure on the politions, to remove the streetcars. Why, because they wanted to sell cars. Lets ask our self, why do we not have public trans like other countyr's do. Aern't we smart enough to do that. OMHO, I belive it still is the auto co's Ok, we want to go from the interal combustion to elecrik. I, belive it is all BS Yes there is / maybe gloglel warming. Is it from auto's are is the universe changing. I, really do not think any thing has been really proven. .If you follow the money, you will find the source every time. If you make enough noise, people buy into it. Well, you decide, as for me, I am going to follow the money.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Eastside Al said:


> Just look at replacing the battery costs, and the old ones are not recyclable
> The older the electric car the worse ingredients within the battery also
> Nickle cadmium or something like that
> Hazardous waste


Yea but an old gas powered car sitting in a junkyard spewing gas and oil all over the ground is ok right???
Cmon guys
Both are bad doesnt matter how you sugar coat it


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

I am on my 2nd hybrid. I bought them solely for the MPG numbers. They have both been absolutely trouble free. The first one, I traded at around 130,000 and the second is now at about 112,000. I pay no attention to the tree huggers vs. the fossil fuel arguments. I bought what served us best in dollars and cents. Right beside the hybrid sits my V-8 truck. The best of both worlds. Sure is nice when traveling to do it for half the fuel costs!


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I could care less either way but one things for sure, the industry is headed towards electric cars. Otherwise ford and Chevy wouldn’t be putting so much money towards it. Personally I couldn’t be happier with my truck and don’t plan on getting rid of it. The new all electric F-150 is pretty awesome if it can do everything they say it can. The number one issue is millage but it will only be a matter of time till they get more distance out of a charge. What’s really going to hurt people is cost of registration. If the state isn’t getting your money from buying gas they will charge you somewhere else and that will most likely be through registration.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Smitty,
They already are. When I bought my first hybrid in 2007, there were some very generous tax incentives given. Now, it costs me an extra $100 to buy license plates. The reasoning is that I dont pay enough road tax when I buy gasoline. A complete 180 degree turn around!


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

TRIPLE-J said:


> Yea but an old gas powered car sitting in a junkyard spewing gas and oil all over the ground is ok right???
> Cmon guys
> Both are bad doesnt matter how you sugar coat it


They are so far apart, there's really no comparison between the two.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

I Fish said:


> They are so far apart, there's really no comparison between the two.


You are right ..gas is much worse


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

PromiseKeeper said:


> I am on my 2nd hybrid. I bought them solely for the MPG numbers. They have both been absolutely trouble free. The first one, I traded at around 130,000 and the second is now at about 112,000. I pay no attention to the tree huggers vs. the fossil fuel arguments. I bought what served us best in dollars and cents. Right beside the hybrid sits my V-8 truck. The best of both worlds. Sure is nice when traveling to do it for half the fuel costs!


I'm hoping to pick up a good deal on a lease return Camry Hybrid in a year or so, 58mpg hwy 51 city


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> I'm hoping to pick up a good deal on a lease return Camry Hybrid in a year or so, 58mpg hwy 51 city


Our first one was a Prius, then went to the Camry. Either a Rav4 or a Venza is on the radar next time


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

My sister drives the Toyota hybrids and loves them, puts several hundred thousand miles on them with very few issues. When she's done with them one of the kids usually takes them and drives em some more, close to 400k miles on a Prius and just drove it up from Florida. Not sure if the all electric is ready for prime time but with Russia now invading Ukraine our gas prices are gonna skyrocket and they're sure to be more appealing.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

They had electric cars over 100 years ago,here we go again.I,ts a feel good tree hugging thing,These cars and all there parts are still made in in the same factories.Only difference is less range and dangerous batteries.Also wait for the taxes to go up.They have the technology to increase the mpg on gas and diesel cars and trucks.And like someone before me said ,plug it in it charges by magic.LOL.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I can hardly wait to see the electric planes🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

This is worth a read.... as stated before, I bought ours purely on a decision based on cost, not environmental issues. With the regenerative braking on the hybrids, at 130,000 miles I had never even had to replace the brake pads. Outside of oil changes and tires, it never saw the inside of a repair shop.









Plug-in hybrids and EVs cost less to maintain and repair, finds Consumer Reports


Looking only at maintenance and repairs, plug-in hybrids cost less in some cases than electric cars to operate over time.




www.greencarreports.com




.


----------



## lunder (Aug 23, 2005)

I wish ignorance and hatred were as feared as change is.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

snagless-1 said:


> They had electric cars over 100 years ago,here we go again.I,ts a feel good tree hugging thing,These cars and all there parts are still made in in the same factories.Only difference is less range and dangerous batteries.Also wait for the taxes to go up.They have the technology to increase the mpg on gas and diesel cars and trucks.And like someone before me said ,plug it in it charges by magic.LOL.


And gas and how gas is made isnt dangerous right????
And why is someone who believes change can be a good thing a tree hugger???
If you dont like electric cars dont buy one


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

With the recent gas prices I decided to buy a newer EV. Wasn't trying to save the environment. Wasn't trying to save money. Bought it basically as insurance against $5.00 + gallon of gas. And thought I'd get my wife's next run around car on the cheap. Still have my SUV and wife's current car. Will probably put about 1700 miles a month on the EV. Bought a 2018 Nissan Leaf SV with 22000 miles. . Here's my thoughts after a couple weeks. 
1) Has alot of power and range. Do about 75-100 miles each weekday. Lowest battery has been is 25%
2) Room inside is equivalent to a Chevy Cruze I had during the last $4.00 gas in 2008.
3) its nice not paying attention to gas prices or stopping to fill up.
4) Really like the e pedal feature. It's nice not using the brakes. 
5} Electricity to charge is costing me about $2.50 a day.In my SUV that would get me about half way to work. 
6) The EV's have there place. Not for a
one-car household. Not for hauling boats. But can be useful for the majority of a normal families driving.

Kip


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/ceos-gm-ford-other-automakers-190350312.html


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

Is it ethical to purchase a lithium battery powered EV? - CFACT


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Smitty82 said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/ceos-gm-ford-other-automakers-190350312.html


Don't really care for the government rebates. I see the logic but also think the car mfgs take advantage and pad there profits. And also gives them less incentive to improve and be competitive. Just my opinion but thanks for posting. 

Kip


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Yea I just happened to read that article and thought it applied to the content of this thread.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Saw an ad for 2023 Chevy Sierra Denali ev, looked up list at $107,000.00. Sold out in three days? Supposed to go 400 miles on full charge. Must be one heck of a battery. Some folks could mortgage two or three houses for that...


----------



## fasteddy (Jul 15, 2012)

The whole bed is probably filled front to back, side to side, to the top rail with bat's.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Electric Vehicles Spontaneously Combust In Florida After Hurricane Ian


Recent reports spark serious concern over vehicle safety following saltwater flooding.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I just read where electric cars fixed that problem!!! And they come with electric generator standard🤣🤣


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

__





Loading…






electronics360.globalspec.com





article above is a synopsis of new battery technology, includes discussion of major suto mfrs plans to electrify all vehicles


----------

